# rabbit busting



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

hey guys,

recently i was walking down near my local beach and i saw that the fields surrounding the place where infested with rabbits !

i mean it was infested after more investigation i found out that the field use to be a world class golf course till the rabbits took up residence so im legally allowed to put holes in them( with a slingshot of course) :stupidcomp: im planning to line my winter hat with one pelts and need some help with a setup to safely dispatch the buggers i worked out i can get about 25 feet or so to them could anyone tell me a band set and ammo type that could kill them from that range ?

thanks :king:


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

this is the enemy it a rabbit from the place


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/24151-hunting-power/

A little searching will give you tons of great set ups for rabbits.


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

Think big...

http://31.media.tumblr.com/2004c9ac0ff32f8141e65df3b2848498/tumblr_mlion0jEdJ1qf7lhwo1_400.jpg


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Just have a look through this thread:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

I'd go with double tapered theraband gold flat, tapered from 25mm at the forks down to 20mm at the pouch. If you couple that with 10 gram hex nuts or even 12mm steel you should get about 250fps which equates to 21 ft/lbs of energy. This is more than enough to take them down with a head shot and should be enough to level them with a body shot.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

that pic would make a great ground level target. good luck and if you can have at least 2 or 3 slingshots, banded differently, with you. and always go for a head shot- gotta avoid possible zombie rabbits.


----------

